# Poodle Mushing and Mushing / Singing Poodle - The Fastest Poodle Christmas Video



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cute


----------



## TheFastestPoodle (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jesus - Let There Be PEACE ON EARTH .. and .. ROCKIN' GUITARS - (and angels and poodles sing) - See me visit the manger with baby Jesus (not sure if I'm a sheep dog or one of the sheep)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYTIJF2JZaM


----------

